# Auto taper, need advise



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi All 
I am thinking of geting an automatic taping machine (bazooka) I come from the old school and we do our taping by hand, we use the super taper, flush and finish the corners with a corner box and our flats are done with the boxes and by hand, I am really thinking of investing in this machine but people are telling me there is a massive learning curve, which I dont mind, we do alot of commercial, and basements my question is, will this help me tape faster and increase my production. Any advise will really help me. 
Thanks Jake


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

jakester said:


> Hi All
> I am thinking of geting an automatic taping machine (bazooka) I come from the old school and we do our taping by hand, we use the super taper, flush and finish the corners with a corner box and our flats are done with the boxes and by hand, I am really thinking of investing in this machine but people are telling me there is a massive learning curve, which I dont mind, we do alot of commercial, and basements my question is, will this help me tape faster and increase my production. Any advise will really help me.
> Thanks Jake


there is a learning curve,, but its not all that bad,,, A bazooka will speed the process up, it will also keep you on the floor and off stilts most of the time, which is a big plus for me,, my helper is of a differant tune,,lol. A banjo is just as fast but doesn't hold as much mud, but it does do a better job on the top angles, the bazooka has a tendenace to drag the tape away from the corner, where the banjo doesn't, but then again your back on stilts. Either one is faster than the super taper. Good luck


----------



## pbranam (Jan 7, 2008)

drag sucks its the only thing that i need more practice on. if anybody got advice please give your input. tapetech set


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

It's all in the angle of the bazooka to the wall. Just don't let the wheel lose contact with the wall. You are right, it does take practice, but all of a sudden you will realize you aren't dragging any more. They are well worth the money in time saved over hand taping or banjo. At least twice as fast as a banjo. They just take some time to learn. Run flats to get the feel for it, then move to stand up angles, then to ceiling angles. You'll love it someday. Just don't throw it in the dumpster like you will want to the first day.:no:


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

hi there,
i have a columbia taper which is ok but i also use the apla tech cfs taper. they all look complicated but in fact when you have paper through it you realize all that cogs and shish are not for you to worry about. when you roll it up a wall the tape just rolls out. its an annoying thing at time because they are the most awkward thing you can dream of handling especially if you have a jam or summat. i'm just learning and if it wasnt so expensive it would have hit the floor in anger (along with my cell phone which dials out in my pocket but thats a different story) you can tell how much quickr it is when you get a vaulted ceiling or other awkward bit and you have to do it by hand.


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys for the honest info I will be trying it tomorrow morning, I'll let you know if I have a bent Bazoka for sale. 
Jake


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*corner taping*



pbranam said:


> drag sucks its the only thing that i need more practice on. if anybody got advice please give your input. tapetech set


start the tape a little long, and make sure the compound is a little looser, if you do it right the end will be right where it should be..practice makes perfect!!


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

The main thing in running top angles (or any angles) is keeping the gun between (45 degree angle) the ceiling, and walls. The second thing is all about your mud consistincy. You want thin enough not to pull tape, skim easily, and run smoother, but not so thin its dripping off the wall. As for starting and stopping, cutting the tape, etc. It will come with practice, I usually start about 2 inches long in top angle of average room (12-16ft) so that slack taken up while running leaves the tape where you want it. However people will pick up there own style. Keep practicing and you'll get the hang of it. Anyway, hope this helps and good luck...


----------



## taping machine (Jun 17, 2008)

*old school*

Old school is an art. Does anybody know how to use trowels anymore? I say the auto taper does a crappier job, but it does make more money if youre doing peice work, or your own job. Auto tapers take most of the skill out of the taping.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Tips; Put a slice of a wet sponge in the end of your tube to keep the blow-by mudd moist and it keeps you from pumping too much mudd into your bazooka and breaking your cable.
Try to get into the habit of setting the tube on your toe and not slam it on the ground and break the cable.
Most importantly, always set your bazooka in a corner so it doesn't fall over!


----------

